# Worst Horse Names



## Histep (Jun 9, 2013)

Utz Hanover. He did end up with a name change, I don't remember what it was changed to but I dont think it was much better.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Ratsy was my mini geldings name *blegh*


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Friends had a gelding named Martha, do you have any idea how hard it is to say Martha then him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anatopism (May 15, 2013)

Friends have a mini named Rodeo. It isn't so much that it's bad, but I decided the name 'Buckets' fit him better, and call him that. They've begun to call him Buckets as well, after hearing me say it so many times. Persistence!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I knew a pony named "Cooter". Excuse me if that word isn't allowed here... But it was her name :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My new horse's name is Flame. How bland. There is a name change in the future for this guy after I get my hands on him and get to know him.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The worse name I have ever come across was on a racehorse.
His sire was Sound Track and the dam Creepy Crawly - taking the parental names guess what the foal was called?
Although it was a ghastly name he was well named!

Think of what a sound track was/is and then a creepy crawly.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess I am too tired to figure it out, what was his name Foxhunter?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> The worse name I have ever come across was on a racehorse.
> His sire was Sound Track and the dam Creepy Crawly - taking the parental names guess what the foal was called?
> Although it was a ghastly name he was well named!
> 
> Think of what a sound track was/is and then a creepy crawly.


What first popped in to my head was Itsy Bitsy Spider but I suspect that wasn't it.

Ok...was it Hard Worm?


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Record Spider?


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

8 track centipede?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

So many thoroughbreds are registered that often times 10 names are submitted in hopes of one being accepted. That is why the weird/dumb names.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh no!

Tapeworm??

:rofl:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Farmchic said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Tapeworm??
> 
> :rofl:



Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My friend had a horse named Booger, now that was a disgusting name. I don't believe I ever said his name in the 8 years she had him.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

one of the horses at the stables i volunteer at , stable name.."spanky," race name "smack"

LOL


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

A lot of good horses have been tortured by bad names. It seems especially with Minis and Shetlands, they get stuck with names like Fluffy, Sprinkles, or a combo name that is too painful for words. (Sprinkles Mc. Fluffypants, for example.) I've never renamed any of my horses in respect for the name being apart of who they are, but I have a feeling that any horse with a ridiculous name would thank me if they knew what it meant. I never call my horses by their names, anyway, but that's a whole 'nother thread's worth of musings. :lol:


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i kept Miover as his race name which obviously is Miover..pronouced as "My over"


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

TBforever said:


> i kept Miover as his race name which obviously is Miover..pronouced as "My over"


HAHAHAHA I always read it as M-Lover. I should really wear my reading glasses more often or use the zoom on my 'puter.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Before I bought my gelding they called him, Two Socks! Ugh, it doesn't flow off the tongue very well and lacks umpff.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake and Dai said:


> HAHAHAHA I always read it as M-Lover. I should really wear my reading glasses more often or use the zoom on my 'puter.



lol....it is such a girly name i use to always call him a girl..like "she" is cute, lol


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Now I wish I remembered all the fox hunters names I worked with.

I remember ones name was Firewood. There was um... ShakeRag (great horse though!). I knew a polo ponie named Last. There was one named LuLu. They tried to change it to FiFi but I refused to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

My first horse's name was Stuffy, but I've also known a Booger, and even worse my sister use to call my nephew that, she has since stopped thank goodness (before he's old enough to know what she's calling him).


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

What can be a sound track - very out of date nowadays but you will have heard of it as it is not that old just overtaken by modern technology.


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

My horse's name used to be Munchkin. I mean, he is short, but really? Munchkin?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i cannot stand the name val, valentino for a gelding.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

A lady I know had a mare named poopsie... Such a weird and gross name. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

There's a male Gypsy Vanner at my barn and I guess the previous owner was trying to balance out his girly appearance in the show ring. It's Brendan of Erin...?? His barn name was Moffat or something just as bad.
I've known an ex-racehorse Nancy's Slave. And a lesson/little kid's horse whose show name was Sox Appeal...luckily none of them have questioned the meaning yet.
And of course, the usual pony/mini names: Cupcake, Cutie Pie, Sprinkles, Mr. Fluffy, Candy, Sugar, the usual. 

None of these are horrible, but still...why name your horse something like that?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We had a donkey that was named Michael Angelo once. A friend of mine has three horses named Three Foot (he has three socks...not three feet), Stinky, and Fanny. Yeah.

And my own mare is named Sour. She was named that before I got her, and she already knows her name for driving so I can't quite change it :/ she lives up to the name too most of the time!

Our stunted yearling who came from a racing breeder was originally (and still is called by some people) BadaBing BadaBoom.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

The worst horse name ever has to be Blackie.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> The worst horse name ever has to be Blackie.


No, that is not the worse name by a long way!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I knew someone who had a lovely dun paint named bananas. It fit horse was nuts. We have some odd ones admittedly a mare named Bert but thats after a family friend who was roberta aka bert. 

I worked with a little pony named sweet and low. Great horse, gelding and a little kids horse. So, when little boys were riding him for the week he was "spike" or one week a little kid renamed him wild thing (he was a wonderful bomb proof horse).


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Little Gay Bar King. I think it was a QH I saw for sale. 

There was also a mare named Dry Soap. 

Can you imagine hearing those announced at shows?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Theres a barn by me that let's kids name the horses... 

Shishkabbob 
Spongebob
OJ
Magnet

... I wish I could remember some others he has.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RezaluteSupreme (Jun 15, 2013)

My old riding teacher had a horse named Gretchen. It was a POA and I felt so bad for it


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Foxhunter


> The worse name I have ever come across was on a racehorse.
> His sire was Sound Track and the dam Creepy Crawly - taking the parental names guess what the foal was called?
> Although it was a ghastly name he was well named!
> 
> Think of what a sound track was/is and then a creepy crawly.


Foxhunter, I give up. Tapeworm was my best try. I don't guess I know what a sound track was called before it was a sound track? A score?

Tell us!!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly, some may hate me for this...but I dislike horses that are named human names. Brooke, John etc


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Hilarious! Booger and Tapeworm are by far the worst/funniest I've heard of. Lol


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Faith's previous name was Dolly....*shrugs*

I like Faith's name and all, but I kinda want to re-name her Maka...LOL.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

I know a gelding named "Knotty". Problem is, when people hear it said, they think it's "Naughty". And he is!



xlionesss said:


> Honestly, some may hate me for this...but I dislike horses that are named human names. Brooke, John etc


I'm with you for the most part. I've always thought it would be disturbing to hear my name (or a friend's name) used for an animal. Funny thing is, both my dogs and my horse have human names (they were all named when I got them). The dogs are alright, but the horse has the same name as three of my friends. It is a little weird, but at the same time, I wouldn't change Grace's name!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My horse's name is Baby Girl. *shiver* And my other is... Miss Kitty. 

I named neither. 

But the best/worst horse name ever... I was at a show once. A friend was riding a fat, old Percheron bloodmare everyone just called "Mama." So my friend and Mama enter the show ring, and the announcer calls out, "And here's Dave Blackburn riding Your Mom."


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

:shock:It's against forum etiquette policy for me to post the list of names I have gathered.........:hide:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Worst barn name I ever heard was Trashcan. The mare belongs to a friend of a friend, she's half clyde half paint.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Farmchic said:


> Foxhunter
> 
> Foxhunter, I give up. Tapeworm was my best try. I don't guess I know what a sound track was called before it was a sound track? A score?
> 
> Tell us!!


Tapeworm is correct!

Now, what could be a worse name than that?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

stevenson said:


> i cannot stand the name val, valentino for a gelding.


Rudolf Valentino was a famous silent movies star.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I rarely ever name a horse until something falls into place, stable names that is. 
Registering a racehorse is never easy as you cannot call it with a name already used or after a long dead famous horse. 
I have had ponies named with human names, Tommy, Fred, Molly, Susan, Ben and so on. They all had either unpronounceable Welsh names or something that was not really 'them'.
One dun Welsh pony was Apple Dumpling which suited him well. I find some of the QH full names absolutely ridiculous


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Jane said:


> I know a gelding named "Knotty". Problem is, when people hear it said, they think it's "Naughty". And he is!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you for the most part. I've always thought it would be disturbing to hear my name (or a friend's name) used for an animal. Funny thing is, both my dogs and my horse have human names (they were all named when I got them). The dogs are alright, but the horse has the same name as three of my friends. It is a little weird, but at the same time, I wouldn't change Grace's name!



Grace isn't too bad, I'm talking about very conventional names. Ashley, Amanda, Justin etc
LOL


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

A pony named Ursula.....nuff said


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Quoting Wikipedia -


> *Ursula* is a female given name of Latin origin, meaning "little female bear"


A nice name for a pony, actually.  
These are the ones I know...

A mare, named Deformation.
A sire in my gelding's line, named Furgon.
A stud, named Donor
Demagogue and Persona make me cringe, too.
Report and Vandal also are no names I'd give to a foal.


Maybe I'll remember some more later.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

They weren't naming her after little bear :lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

To Tuf To Butcher she was a paint mare that i bought already named


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

xlionesss said:


> Honestly, some may hate me for this...but I dislike horses that are named human names. Brooke, John etc


I have a horse named John. 

When I brought him home on trial I thought "If I buy him the name has gotta go!" Then a funny thing happened......after about a week the name stuck. :lol:

I have also been guilty of giving horses human names. Something short but sweet is easier than a long show name.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> To Tuf To Butcher she was a paint mare that i bought already named


This has my vote as the worst name! Even Tapeworm is better than To Tuf To Butcher!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I know of horses that were originally named BJ, Hummer, and...well...I think I'll probably end up getting banned if I write the next one and some kid looks it up...:shock:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

foxhunter.. Yes Rudolph Valentino was,, and its a dumb horse name. also there is a well bred and known horse named blue valentine, I have owned horses of this lineage and Valentine was Not in their name.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I knew a packer who lived in colorado and called all his mules John. His logic was "I don't want to name something I might have to eat". I also know a guy who has 8 teams of belgians all named Tom and Jerry. I always found it funny to go to the miniature horse farms where the horse is named something like "royal oaks famously known and shown" and go to draft barns where the horses are named "bud" or "tom".


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

The other boarder at the place I keep my horse has a horse named "Beggins Two Kisses" and his sires name is "Kiss My Baggins" O.O


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha I know a woman who had a horse called Blister..


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

My uncle named his colt Sue, you know, because he's a boy named Sue.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

My mare is registered as Pe Pe Twistie, and I think that's pretty bad. My neighbor named her donkeys Zarita Octavia and Pedro Alpaca. I thought those were more funny than terrible. To Tuf to Butcher is still the worst I think, but I guess it's more fitting for a stock horse maybe? They're some tough critters.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

My QH has a few "uhh...." names in his pedigree. :lol:
His dam was Impressive Puddin, her dam was Shaky Puddin. Cherry Punkin on his sire's side.
Going way back there's horses named Pansy and Bimbo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I have a Coyote
Kid is my sister's gelding
I rode a mare named Babe... Ughh
A different sister had a mare named Muckers (what we call rubber boots) and Muckers had a colt named Little Joe (off Bonanza) 

Some Reg QH/APHA names 
Lena's Gay Bar
Dudes Blue Ruff Puff (called Foxy)


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

When I was younger my aunt bought an OTTB, he was beautiful but crazy!!! She was a barrel racer and my uncle was a team roper, and at the time everyone was getting OTTB and training them to barrel race. She named him Goober, because he was one. He ended up being a decent horse, but the name stuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

Old, old, old, ancient, broke-down pony mare named "Money Bags"...

There was a big sport horse like an Oldenburg at a Jumper barn called "Oogie" which I thought was just giggly to say xD

Little Welsh brat named "Bony" although we always pronounced it "Bonnie".

Funny name on a horse is "Paws" I never understood why the ol' mare was called that... She was a hothead so I guess she would paw? Ha. Her buddy was "Nike" like the shoe brand. I've met a bunch of ponies named "Pony" and horses named "That Hoss" or "Brown dude". Those are the worst xP


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

My sister-in-law and I were just talking last night about how some horses are named a certain name and sometimes live to "fulfill" that name... or the opposite of it. For example, "Buck" or "Angel." :lol: Haha Anyone else seen this happen?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

my friend bought a gelding at a sale his reg name is fast valentino 
she calls him "The Gelding" she was to train him and resel so she didn't want to get attached.. welll that was 10 months ago


----------



## shastasmygirl (Jun 19, 2013)

stormy...its not really a bad name. but everyone i know has atleast one horse with the name stormy. its just kinda over used.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

faiza425 said:


> There's a male Gypsy Vanner at my barn and I guess the previous owner was trying to balance out his girly appearance in the show ring. It's Brendan of Erin...?? His barn name was Moffat or something just as bad.


Erin is a derivative of the Irish word "Éirinn, for Ireland, which is probably where he was bred and came from. Very common in breeds from Ireland.

I hate cutesy names for horses. OK for barn names but those registered names stay on those pedigrees for ever. The worst name I remember as a registered name, was 'Clodhopper'. 

Lizzie


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The worst one I ever heard was at a show: Kiss My Asset.

My old mare came to me as Blondie. Bluh. But I changed it to Pippa, which some would argue is worse. :lol:

Geez, Sunny's JC name is My Lady Livermore. _Liver? Really? Gross._

At my old barn there was a woman who bred Hanoverian/Arab crosses. They were all beautiful horses with great temperments. Anyway, she gave ALL of them barn names that started with 'G'. They came to the barn (for training) in this order:

Gallagher
Gretchen
Gaila 
Ginger

I thought it was strange! Gretchen is just awful. :lol:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

My auntie's name is Gretchen... I always thought it was a lovely name.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> My auntie's name is Gretchen... I always thought it was a lovely name.


Whenever I hear it I think of Gretchen Weiners from Mean Girls. :lol:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Never seen it, but the image is disturbing. LOL!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse's dam is King Pearly, not exactly a feminine name


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Bagheera said:


> ...
> I knew a broodmare named Chastity once. I don't think the people who owned her knew the definition of the word chastity. Lol


 That's hysterical! I'll never forget the broodmare named Chastity !:rofl:



xlionesss said:


> Honestly, some may hate me for this...but I dislike horses that are named human names. Brooke, John etc


I just heard the name "Serenity" from the horseman-who-must-not-be-mentioned on this site, which is the moniker of a horse who's anything but the embodiment of her name: pinning her ears, kicking, running away, you name it. I, too, dislike many human names being given to horses, & especially trendy names, like Brittney, Makayla, Kristen. YUK! lol!


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

The qh racing stallion tinky poo lol. I have a mare named angel (skips angel heir) and she is anything but onehaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

My daughter's Gypsy mare is named Serenity, just because the name fits her perfectly. I'm not a great lover of mares, but sure love that girl.

Lizzie


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I know two minis named Toast and Meatball, haha


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Serenity616 said:


> My sister-in-law and I were just talking last night about how some horses are named a certain name and sometimes live to "fulfill" that name... or the opposite of it. For example, "Buck" or "Angel." :lol: Haha Anyone else seen this happen?



My horse came with the name Buck, and he's never lived to fufill the name.  I think he was probably really light as a baby and they were dumb and thought he was buckskin or something, he's a really light mealy bay.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I know someone who named their horse Fluffy....No joke.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Jax's registered name is MS Player and used to be called "Player" by his last owners. I just wasn't digging it! It sounds like a horse featured in a rap video, not the name of a cute fancy arab! haha.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Just thought of another one. My friend has a horse than can be really lazy under saddle occasionally. Anytime a horse is like that, I usually refer to them as being a lump. So his nickname is now lumpy. Lol


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Not a horse, but my old gas station owner, named his German Shepherd who hung around the station all day, "Hey You" The dog just arrived one day and never left.

Lizzie


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

There's one at a barn I work at named Juicebox.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

These are not horses but I always thought they were funny. My brothers wife used to bring home animals all the time and he hated it, so he started naming them unique names. The rabbits name was Stew, and the bottle fed calf was BBQ.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor (Feb 20, 2013)

the one horse i had, her registered name was union kat..barn name kit kat, i called her kitty or princess pony, lol.

i hate philly's name..but i had been riding her already for a couple of years before buying her so philly stuck..

oh and one of the lesson horses came with the name turk, registered name turks cap..we call him widget.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

My perlino gelding's name is Zanzibar. 
I don't know if it's a horrible name or not.
I know people say the island of Zanzibar is the most beautiful place on earth, but the meaning of the word is "Land of the Blacks". LOL :lol:

My friend has also made the joke of, "He's white as a cloud, and he comes from an African Horse?"

The horse forum officially has horrible jokes! :lol:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

"Dude" is Parker's "real" name . . . -shudder- He is far too pretty for that!

So now he is Peter Parker. Which some people might think is worse


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

My mother named her horse Pinky...
We also had a horse who's foal name was Andy (changed that in a hurry).
We happened to get a horse and nickname her Cacky (registered name was Cactus Flower).
And the last one I can think of is so cute that you actually can't not like it... Barn name is Fish, racehorse name is I'm A Little Fish.
Oh wait, the WORST I've heard is the registered name Cuddly Chops


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Coco is the worst name I've heard along with Phoebe. I don't like people names and I know a Jade, Holly, Molly, Jake, Sam, Ted, Tony, Luke, I think it's because I know people with the same name. 

Of course I don't like Spice's name but at 14 years old she knows her name, and I hate changing it. Mooney was a different name, everyone thought I was saying Looney, which was funny because she was extremely laid back.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Eric Lamaze's horse, Wang Chung M2S.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

In my new horse search I've come across Diaper Full of Cash (aqha) and Pants Dance (jockey club).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

While searching for horses I found a Rock N Roll Panties for sale. My mom bought a project horse named Peanut, he's a cute little cow horse. My step dad just loves his mares name lol, her registered name is Honors Princess. He gets picked on for it often, he signs her up as Leggs her barn name at shows. My old horse was Datlate Patty Cake "Patty" always hated it but couldn't change it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dinky and Wilma. Horses at barn where I work. Dinky's the worst :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Loved the horse, but his name, no: Bull Winkle Express. Barn name was Wink or Winky


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i knew a girl once with a paint and the horse's registered name was 'I'm a Creampuff'

seriously! no jokes!

his barn name was Jester.


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

my first horse was named cute-*** nicknamed to cutas he was a old grey arab that everyone in the area knew


----------



## DayDreamer (Jun 20, 2013)

Not really a horse, but equine non the less! I used to know a draft mule who was pure white, with blue eyes. He stood 17 hands, I think. Very pretty mule, however, his name was Spook. He lived up to it too! Bat mess crazy! He was sent to 3 or 4 trainers to be broke to ride or drive(the owner didn't care which, he just wanted that mule to have a job), he sent most all of them thru the wall. The last tried a more old school approach, to no avail! He was determined to continue being a pasture puff. He got so bad about being handled that at one point, his owner made a chutte from his stall to his pasture and just let him run thru. :shock:


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

My Haflinger filly's name was Cowgirl when I bought her. A bit bland for my taste, but the real problem was--who looks at a Haflinger and thinks "Cowgirl?" It just didn't make sense to me. Her sister's name is E2.

But by far the worst horse name I've ever heard belonged to a lovely little palomino QH. Her registered name was *Swimmin' Poo*. The first time I heard it I thought they were saying "Swim in Poo," which was just... ugh.


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

My horse was called Fluffy when I bought him, because his ears grow so much fluffy hair its insane. I still changed it the day he arrived


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, I've also heard of a horse called "Totally Naked". Not too bad, until the announcer calls out, "Now it's John Smith riding Totally Naked!"

Hoof Hearted is a terrible but hilarious name, given to a racehorse (say it fast).


----------



## maddieantoinette (Jan 24, 2013)

My appaloosa gelding's registered name is "Ima Blu I'd"
I mean, it fits, he has two blue eyes, but still...

My appaloosa mare came with the barn name "Sassy"
Which fits her, but still, how boring and cliche.

I got my mini when I was six, and I named him "Caramel Star"... poor thing... all his tack is pink too.

My donkey's name is "Kenny," because the lady I bought him from named him after his mother, "Jenny," which I guess isn't so bad.


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

My mum got a mini with the show name Miss Star Shadow Girl not too bad but he is a Black male so there is no girl colours allowed on him


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> My donkey's name is "Kenny,"


My cats name is Kenny :lol:

We call him creeper Ken LOL


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

my mare rumor was born 'kris'...then she was changed to 'bitty'. i had to save her and name her something with class. so rumor it is.

her breeder is horrible with names. 

his 3 year old filly, thats a aqha winning racehorse is named...free kittens. she just won a huge 118,000 purse in indiana. and her name...free kittens. gah! his reasoning? a barn cat had kittens and he saw it as free advertising. ****.

...........headdesk........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

My instructor and her friend showed with the names Topless, and Buck Naked just so people would pay attention when they rode xD "Amanda __ riding Topless" 
I named a horse Fly and quite a few people disagreed with my taste.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Today I saw Shakira..... WHO names their horse after her.... :/


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

All my mares have human names >.> My animals never seem to get "animal-ish" names. We also have a 'y' theme going on in the barn... Dani, Cally, Sonny, Lily...

There's a barn down the road from me that allows the kids to name the horses... worst ones they've come up with so far?

Rounder
Potluck (and I knew this horse for _years _before his name change)

Gah I can't think of any others they've come up with! My mom still makes fun of me because I wanted to name my first horse Tri County Champion


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Registered name of a paint mare, Streaking Pitchfork... Her owner (my DH's friend) calls her Snort. I really don't know which is worse lol

Saw an ad for a mare whose registered name was High Maintenance. As if horses aren't already expensive enough 

Family friend growing up had a gelding named Bucky, greatest horse for beginner riders but his name intimidated riders. He didn't buck, but he was a buckskin


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Itchy Wrinkles. No joke. Also, my sister had a pony named Sparkle.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Nokotaheaven said:


> And the last one I can think of is so cute that you actually can't not like it... Barn name is Fish, racehorse name is I'm A Little Fish.


 I had a horse named Catfish, called him Fish. I also had a dog named turtle, and a cat named Dawg. Did it just to irritate people.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> I had a horse named Catfish, called him Fish. I also had a dog named turtle, and a cat named Dawg. Did it just to irritate people.


Ha! My grandmother used to own a Blue Heeler named Cat...


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> I had a horse named Catfish, called him Fish. I also had a dog named turtle, and a cat named Dawg. Did it just to irritate people.


I do the same thing. Here's a list of some of my animals through the years:

Turtles named -
Fish
Fin
Goose
Mallard
Mandrake
Surf
Turf
Wave
Pig
Boar

Snakes named -
Boots
Mouse
Peach (who was a male)
Hey Now (Hilary Duff anyone?)
Blue Squishy Head

Cats named -
Pockets
Spookie (current cat)
Mew (current cat)
Hop-Along-Cassidy (or Cassy. Current cat with 3.5 legs, so she hops)


----------

